# FA Fiction



## Durin (May 5, 2009)

Does anybody here write FA fiction. I have a couple of story's that I update only sporadically. 

For those who do write, or for those that don't how much does Fantasy play in being an FA.


----------



## Victim (May 6, 2009)

I've written a few, but they are mostly FFA/BHM themed.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

I haven't written a romantic story since my ill-fated romance in 1992- been thinking about it, but reluctant.


----------



## Tad (May 6, 2009)

I guess a lot depends on your definition of FA fiction. The library here at Dimensions is mostly FA fiction by at least some definition of the term.

Were you talking more about stories told from an FA point of view?


----------



## marlowegarp (May 6, 2009)

I don't write much in the way of FA fiction, but fantasy certainly plays into my FAness. I think it plays into most people's lives (certainly their sex lives), but I am also a comic nerd, so fantasy is a factor in processing new facts and experiences. Fantasy doesn't subvert my perception of reality, but it certainly can help quantify it. For example, when real life resembles fantasy in world events, something is definitely odd. It's kind of a barometer for sanity and logic.


----------



## Durin (May 6, 2009)

> [I've written a few, but they are mostly FFA/BHM themed./QUOTE]
> 
> That counts!
> 
> I don't know probably any type of Dims library story is an FA story. I certainly like Wilson Barbers and other WG fiction. That's normally the stuff I write.


----------



## Observer (May 24, 2009)

I have both written FA fiction and also assisted with the writing and editing of a a whole lot more.

The term FA fiction implies weight related (WR) fiction for men - which can of course be subdivided into various realistic and fantasy genres. There is also WR fiction for women and some stories that involve both genders. But to me the interesting question is why any of it exists at all.

Some non-fans of any WR fiction would dismissively say "because human animals like wank fodder when they aren't able to get enough of it in real life." And there is just enough truth in that statement that some few might agree. I would hope most people are more perceptive.

The fact is that WR fiction addresses a variety of needs for expression. Some is indeed wank fodder, but much of it is not even intended to be explicit or arousing. As with any literature various stories are designed to share emotions, give flight to fantasies and desires, even inspire and educate. 

I personally started out writing stories because I had a message. I hoped to assure a younger female audience that it was alright to be larger than the societal "norms" and younger males that it was alright to be interested in larger girls. The original Observer tales, written in the nineties, were based on actual conversations from an AOL chat room and incidents in my own life. 

Now, as curator of the entire Dimensions collection, I have to adopt a larger focus. I know there are authors who only write impossible fantasies while others are focused on feeding and stuffing. Within our guidelines I am charged to work with them all fairly and equally - and I have a team to help. Based on the particiption and low complaint volume I think we succeed.


----------



## anybodys (Jul 5, 2009)

My goal, as I put it to someone just this evening, is to be to Fat Admiration what Mary Gaitskill is to BDSM. To write stories that are neither moralistic condemnation (or shock-value sensationalism like that movie Feed... grr... but that's a whole 'nother thread) nor erotica, but things that really explore the particular problems of any lifestyle.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 24, 2009)

Under my alter ego, collaborating with my lovely BBWife Becky, we looked at the question of fantasy versus reality with several characters in _Measure by Measure._ One of the major characters in the book, the sour chef Joe, is an active indulger in weight gain fantasies who through the course of the book has to reconcile this with the real-life joys and realities of living with an actual flesh-and-blood bbw.


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 24, 2009)

I would call it creative imagination rather than fantasy. Even in most of my non weight gain stories, the main female character's are rarely what society would call slim. Now concerning how much does fantasy play in being a FA? There's no fantasy about me being a FA, it's a reality and as much of my identity as fine cigars.


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been writing WG fiction of a rather extreme nature for about a dozen years now. My stories are _*pure*_ fantasy as the characters portrayed within them could in no way physically exist. I guess I write them to purge the urges that were developed in my deep subconscious as a budding FA way back in the dark days of puberty. They were formed and fed by the cliches we are all bombarded with by the media and how "normal" society portrays fat women. In many ways I feel guilty about writing them as they do not show fat women in a very positive light. However, they are in reality only far-flung fantasies which I would never want to enact in the real world and they do serve a purpose, for me anyway, as I stated in the third sentence above.

I wrote these tales of extreme indulgence and gluttonous excess in utter secrecy for many years, not even telling my wife about them, and only submitted my first one for posting over at the old Dims Weight Room Stories Archive about eight years ago. Then, eventually, I submtted another one. But, believe it or not, they were only the "tamer" ones. About a year ago I posted all the stories I had available at the time on a deviantART page. It has been quite liberating. I have a small following over there and even have had some illustrations done by artists who admire my work. 

This feeling of elated emancipation ultimately led me to finally come clean to my wife regarding my clandestine writings. She already knew of my inclinations towards feederism and my reverence of the fattest of female forms and, even though she is more of a foodee who doesn't want to gain any more weight, she was okay with my incliniations of this nature. However, I still felt somewhat guilty about writing them. I also kept my life as "steve aka" a secret. Not only did I not tell her about DA but I never told her about Dimensions either. Oh, we used to subscribe to the print magazine many years ago. But she never really had an interest in the online version so I mostly lurked around these parts, occasionally posting using variations on the "steve aka" moniker. But this clandestine life made me feel like I was betraying my wife or somehow cheating on her even though I barely ever posted anything. 

But that all changed recently and I told her about everything. I'm glad that I did! Since then she has become an active part of Dimensions, posting as "debz aka", and we are making forays into meeting local Dimmers here in P-land. I feel great and our relationship is stronger than ever! She supports me in my writings, even though she thinks they're rather extreme and silly she still understands why I write them. However, that reason is slowly mutating; it's becoming less of a sexual purge and more of a community building device. I've met, well, at least virtually, so many great people through my writings and forged friendships that could go the next step. Telling my wife about my identity as steve aka has been incredibly liberating and uplifting. It's one of the best things I've done in my life! In a way, Dimensions has changed my life for the better and stoked the smoldering embers of my love for my wife.

If anyone reading this gives a shit about my wild ramblings herein and would like to read an even LONGER rumination regarding this subject see my recent journal entry on my DA page here: http://steve-aka.deviantart.com/journal/25640443/

Gee, this really got away from me! Sorry! I know I have tendencies to digress but SHEESH! 

At any rate, to make a LOOOOOONG story short, yes I write FA fiction.


----------

